# Stop & Post A Picture Of Your Work Truck



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

It feels good to schedule time to clean the truck!
The little things I guess.


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

You know, I get jealous when I see all these box trucks. I can only imagine how nice it is to stand up and easily maneuver in the truck. Our company uses a Sierra with a truck cap that only opens in the back. Every time I need fittings or certain tools, I have to crawl over other tools and stuff just to get to it.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Wife and kid are going to be gone all day tomorrow, I only have one job, so tomorrow is truck cleaning day. 

Now, the problem with a box truck is you can fit tons of stuff in them. I have stuff in mine that I probably won't use for two or three years, but if I take it off I'll need it the next day.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

I try and clean it once a week.
The more messy and cluttered my truck is the more stressed I am haha

The box truck can definitely lead too over stocking, I'm trying a more simple approach


----------



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

Nice to see you recovered from truck theft Pat


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Eddy k said:


> Nice to see you recovered from truck theft Pat


Thanks Eddy.
Things are on the upswing, April was super slow which hurt after the theft, but things are looking good.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

I never seem to get slow days where I can clean the van🙁. It has been way too messy for a long time now so today after work I spent about 1.5 hours just cleaning most of the trash out of it so I could see some of the floor. I wish I could take a before and after picture but it's too late now. I have a small dodge van where a 10 foot stick of pipe can fit in the back going from top left corner to bottom right corner. I seem to always after maybe a week end up with the back completely filled up 2 feet high. Next week I will make it my mission to actually go through all of it and organize every little thing I have in there. Is there even a box truck where I could comfortably stand up in it, being that I am 6'6" tall?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

1 of 3 trucks all stocked out all-most exactly the same.




























https://goo.gl/photos/p9SYWURMbEyBRNJt5

https://goo.gl/photos/sbBXEjEMN6KoMx7U9

https://goo.gl/photos/oZjrMxReseAjJe2PA


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

1nkkkk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Worked half the day yesterday then I got dragged to a graduation party. Taking two days off from my Master to do my own jobs tomorrow and Tuesday. I can work around my mess for tomorrow, half day planned, so I'll fix it tomorrow night. Full day Tuesday.


----------



## PathMaker (May 10, 2013)

Heres mine this morning... not that i am proud of it or anything.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

I like the leaf blower


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Not proud myself, but have a DC job after two heaters and a irritation VB, so I finally took a half hour to make sure I can get the 300 of in a timely manner. Worked most of the day Saturday... Sunday I did nothing! Other then about 20 minutes of paperwork.


----------



## indyjim (Apr 29, 2017)

Kinda dirty, but here it is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddy k (Jan 30, 2015)

Some service mostly new work, got to have the large pipe rack. clean it and load it every morning for the days tasks.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

indyjim said:


> Kinda dirty, but here it is.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You make your baby ride in the back? Man, that's cold.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Looking good guys.

I have worked from an International travel all, 1/2 ton truck with short topper, regular 3/4 ton van and lastly the big box van.

Absolutely love the box van, generator set up with connections through the side, small work area if needed, plenty of pip and multiple containers for PVC fittings and sectioned boxes for copper fittings. We also had a rear retractable ramp for easy on & off.

When working on new residential work we would back up close to the front door, protect the sill if in and run the ram directly into the dwelling. Easy access.

I would hate to have to use anything else now. Thank goodness my field working days are over....... Woo Hoo. :vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

The first picture is the 97 box truck I drive every day with a lift gate on the back....

the second picture is a 2006 we keep in reserve and its not stocked to the gills like the other one...

I can never go back to a van, just water-board me instead.....




https://goo.gl/photos/f47diD9ZwhA5nmUo7


https://goo.gl/photos/eqyW7URSF2psTndn6


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> The first picture is the 97 box truck I drive every day with a lift gate on the back....
> 
> the second picture is a 2006 we keep in reserve and its not stocked to the gills like the other one...
> 
> ...


So on the '97 you don't stock.... never mind. Looks like you have more stock than Ferg's.:yes:


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Fatpat said:


> I like the leaf blower


The leaf blower is awesome. Surprisingly power.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

My van is always messy


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

```

```



Debo22 said:


> My van is always messy


Bout time! I do NOT miss working out of a van! When I did, mine looked messier than that!


----------



## indyjim (Apr 29, 2017)

I had 97 step van for 18 years. I miss the ability to carry everything, but do not miss the 40 acre field turnarounds, and no A/C in the hot southern Indiana summers. The KUV's are nice but you have to keep them stocked. I'm either running a job or putting out fires now so it's perfect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Speaking of A/C, $800 to fix mine! I'm on the fence, but we're supposed to get to 90 by next week. Might change my mind.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> Bout time! I do NOT miss working out of a van! When I did, mine looked messier than that!


That's actually cleaned up a bit. Usually I'm climbing over a bunch of stuff to get what I need.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Before a quick clean last night I was climbing. After a crazy long day I tend to get a case of the "fucckits". I'm still trying to design it the way I want it. 90% drains, 10% plumbing for when we need both trucks or meet up for a job in the middle of the day. 

I'm going to take a few pictures through out the day tomorrow of my Master's truck. Damn thing is to a tee. Guess who keeps it that way, and who gets blamed when we're out of 3/4" repair couplings? Did I mention he's an *******? 

Don't worry, I'm going to make him read this tomorrow after we unload and restock.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Btw, you have to teach me your extension cord trick. I know two, but that would be a space saver!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

OpenSights said:


> So on the '97 you don't stock.... never mind. Looks like you have more stock than Ferg's.:yes:



I pretty much have everything in that 13 foot box truck 
including 4 heaters, and the fitting cabinets on both sides are filled to the gills... Stuff is squirrled away pretty well....

its rated for 14,000 gwv but 
I need to take it in and have some more leafs put in the back and bump it up to 16, 000 some time this summer.....


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Speaking of A/C, $800 to fix mine! I'm on the fence, but we're supposed to get to 90 by next week. Might change my mind.


Pm me the quote, I might be able to walk you through the repair. Oops, no DIY on this site. I won't tell the mods if you don't.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

1' shorter than mine, and I'm about 9.5klbs. Taking back an extra 3/4 ton of scrap you really have to pay attention to the idiots who want to NEED to cut off the big white truck off to turn right at the next street.

I don't keep my K1500 cables on my truck though.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> Pm me the quote, I might be able to walk you through the repair. Oops, no DIY on this site. I won't tell the mods if you don't.


:laughing::thumbup:


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Btw, you have to teach me your extension cord trick. I know two, but that would be a space saver!


Take your cord and make a loop, reach through the loop and pull another loop and keep repeating the process. It takes a little practice but your cords will last longer than looping them around your arm.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> My van is always messy


I'm afraid to say it but that is how my van looks on a good day.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> Take your cord and make a loop, reach through the loop and pull another loop and keep repeating the process. It takes a little practice but your cords will last longer than looping them around your arm.


I'm a dummy. I learn by doing, not reading. Just today I picked up a piece of unsweated copper thinking it was the next one to be touched. Even my IPad doesn't recognize me anymore!


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

OpenSights said:


> Btw, you have to teach me your extension cord trick. I know two, but that would be a space saver!


Old carpenters way from what I have been told.


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

Here is my ride. 

I have to admit. I find it very funny a lot of us sport the same tool bag.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Glad to see your back in action Pat.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Thanks guys


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

First 3 pictures are before cleaning and sorting out the van. Actually there was enough junk in the back to fill the whole back up to the first shelf height but I cleaned out the worst before taking pictures. Filled up 4 big Contractor bags with trash. I seem to think I can be a mobil supply house but I can't  I wish I had a bigger van though it is nice and easy to park a small one. The copper pipes in the back going from corner to corner are 10' long and I can't have them laying down flat. I still need to sort out and downsize the PVC fittings and put some back in the shop .









Sent from my R1 HD using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

JohnsonPlumbing said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's the Orange tube?


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Debo22 said:


> What's the Orange tube?




Part of a ventillator


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PathMaker (May 10, 2013)

Is the red electrical tape the color that separates your tools from the other guys tools?


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

I know I am a smart Alec....... Sierra Denali "quad steer", all leather heated seats, auto seat adjust, auto mirror, satellite radio, 6 liter V8, adjustable towing suspension, 2 or 4 wheel steering, suicide rear passenger door, rear hard bed cover, on star, all wheel drive. :jester:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

GAN said:


> I know I am a smart Alec....... Sierra Denali "quad steer", all leather heated seats, auto seat adjust, auto mirror, satellite radio, 6 liter V8, adjustable towing suspension, 2 or 4 wheel steering, suicide rear passenger door, rear hard bed cover, on star, all wheel drive. :jester:


Ok, so what you're saying is you messed up and bought a GM. I've made the same mistake before.

Inspectors in my area are given retired police cars to drive around town.


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Debo22 said:


> Take your cord and make a loop, reach through the loop and pull another loop and keep repeating the process. It takes a little practice but your cords will last longer than looping them around your arm.




And never let any employees wrap your chords this way. Theyll **** it all up and youll notice when you need power really really really fast


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnieSqueeze (Mar 23, 2016)

Debo22 said:


> What's the Orange tube?




This happens from train tracks in chicago. ****ing train tracks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

JohnnieSqueeze said:


> And never let any employees wrap your chords this way. Theyll **** it all up and youll notice when you need power really really really fast
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not dissimilar to the way l tied the tail ends of the straps I tied down 53's 46's and ah-1. Pull it the wrong way and it sucks!


----------



## Oorgnid (Apr 5, 2016)

PathMaker said:


> Is the red electrical tape the color that separates your tools from the other guys tools?


Yeah. Tools too often grow legs and walk away. So I wrote my initials on them and then wrapped them, and then wrote my initials on the tape. Seems to work.


----------



## PathMaker (May 10, 2013)

Looks like an air feed for purging manholes etc.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

OpenSights said:


> Ok, so what you're saying is you messed up and bought a GM. I've made the same mistake before.
> 
> Inspectors in my area are given retired police cars to drive around town.


Chuckle, Well yes, I am generally a Ford fan. This is my vehicle to get to work. At work we did adopt the police hand me downs, until a year ago. We have our own new Ford Explorers, all wheel drive to get around town.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

My secondary work truck.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Think I'll stick to Drain Cleaning....


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Debo22 said:


> Take your cord and make a loop, reach through the loop and pull another loop and keep repeating the process. It takes a little practice but your cords will last longer than looping them around your arm.


I learned it years ago as a kid,that's how we rolled up our plant bed canvases:thumbup:


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Master Mark said:


> The first picture is the 97 box truck I drive every day with a lift gate on the back....
> 
> the second picture is a 2006 we keep in reserve and its not stocked to the gills like the other one...
> 
> ...


Man,mark, you got bookoos money tied up in stock on that truck,no way would I want to tie up that kind of money in stock,but it works


----------



## aaron86mcgregor (Jul 9, 2017)

This is my van inherited from my step dad I made the silicone rack at the back door and fitted the extra lights









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Hope you have some knee pads to get to the back. Real clean looking.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

The Chevy


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

GAN said:


> Hope you have some knee pads to get to the back. Real clean looking.


I had two six day weeks in a row 8-13.5hr days, maybe a 4 one Saturday. My 14' cube looked worse. This last Wednesday we couldn't get into one that was supposed to be unlocked, next one no show. We goofed around, supply house, Menards, TSC, the shop and went through the truck. Got home about 2 and cleaned till wife and kid got home, so a good 2 hours. Still needs a bit of work. 

It got to the point I was picking my my 100 up and over the 300 flip flopping per job. And as you would expect, each job I had to do just that. 

Back in '01-'2 in CA, when I was a true hack, just dangerous now, I worked a 26 hour bust up on my own. Would take me probably 7 hours now, but I was on call. Told the dispatcher I needed sleep. Four hours later my pager went off. "We think you've had enough rest, got one for you." 

Result was a dislocated pinky finger from that damn mytana slead falling and me trying to catch it. After all I was renting it and the pager and the other machines from the company I worked for.

My Master is a neat freak with his truck. I respect that, and once he retires, I'll be able to do the same. But rest and sleep is a big safety issue for me. When you're tired you make mistakes all over the map.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Optimus Primer said:


> View attachment 99665
> 
> 
> The Chevy


Open box in Florida? Rain? What field are you in?


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

OpenSights said:


> Open box in Florida? Rain? What field are you in?


new construction superintendent. i drive around a check jobs all day, meetings, and such. it was my personal truck but they bought it off me.


----------



## shlomy81 (Apr 23, 2012)

*Box truck*

Work truck


----------



## aaron86mcgregor (Jul 9, 2017)

GAN said:


> Hope you have some knee pads to get to the back. Real clean looking.


That's what my orange old man mat is for haha but I do have a side door hard to see I know 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

3 trucks now. September 12th gonna get another 1. I just hadc1 wrapped.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

I hear that their are going to be a whole lot of EX POLICE suv's available 
the FORD EXPLORER police model has bad carbon monoxide problems
and are being taken out of service across the country
Last week city of Austin, Texas parked over 400 and pulling all police 
equipment out radio's, computers, lights, sirens, etc, 

City of Galveston,Texas parked over 27 Ford Explorers :no:

Just a note that you might want to check twice before driving one of these 
I googled for a friend and this happening across country ! !


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Load and unload every day, no time to do a real cleaning. I’m always juggling the plumbing and heat/air.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Debo22 said:


> Load and unload every day, no time to do a real cleaning. I’m always juggling the plumbing and heat/air.


I see a lot of empty nooks and free space. If you built more shelves I bet you'd have a lot of room.

Why do you have 2 spartans? Are both the 300?


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Tango said:


> I see a lot of empty nooks and free space. If you built more shelves I bet you'd have a lot of room.
> 
> Why do you have 2 spartans? Are both the 300?


A 300 for mains and a 100 for branch lines


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Debo22 said:


> A 300 for mains and a 100 for branch lines


That's too bad you can't just swap out drums like the K-3800. That would save a lot of space. :sad2:


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Tango said:


> That's too bad you can't just swap out drums like the K-3800. That would save a lot of space. :sad2:


Might be able to, I’ve never tried it. Opensights will know.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

jnohs said:


> 3 trucks now. September 12th gonna get another 1. I just hadc1 wrapped.


 those trucks should say " lame duck plumbing"...:vs_laugh::vs_laughr " the drunk duck"....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> Might be able to, I’ve never tried it. Opensights will know.




You can put a 100 drum on a 300. I think there’s an adapter you need to do it.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Toli said:


> You can put a 100 drum on a 300. I think there’s an adapter you need to do it.


Look at this, there's an adapter. You see a group effort is going to change your life!:biggrin:

https://www.spartantool.com/blog/show/versatility-model-300

Might this be it ???

REAR ADAPTER
SKU: 02887300
$39.00


----------



## MASTRPLUMB (Mar 22, 2019)

There is a front and rear Adp's for the front and back of the 100 drum
to fit the 300 frame :biggrin:


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Generals can do the same thing.. as well as the k6200 aswell


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

...........


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

a good day to dump...


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> a good day to dump...





I am pretty sure a good portion of our well paying customers would never call us again if we sent a guy in a van like that.








.


----------



## czplumbing (Nov 24, 2014)

here are some of my trucks I have another new box truck just added to fleet. so three box trucks and one van .


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

czplumbing said:


> here are some of my trucks I have another new box truck just added to fleet. so three box trucks and one van .





Glad to see you don't mean an actual box truck. We call those vans with utility bodys or cutaways. Around here a box truck is something like a fuso or isuzu with a box on the back which has a single roll door and a lift gate. I have seen guys work out of box trucks and the space is nice I am sure but many places are not conducive to vehicles that large.


Only one of our guys has a utility body on a cutaway chassis. It was previously two of our guys but one of the two got slacking a little. It also bugged the boss that his van was over gvwr by about 2500lbs because he had things like a 300 on his van at all times and tons of scrap copper/brass. They took it to a scale when he busted a second leaf spring shackle on the same side.


I am fortunate in that my van is a 2014 E-250, the last model year it was made. All of the other guys who have since received new vans got transit connects which replaced the E-series. I am working hard to position my self as an employee of distinction and am hoping to leverage that status towards an E-series cut away with a KUV body when it comes time to replace my van. I hate the transit connects. I love the E-series. I was very happy to see that even though the E-series van was canceled that the cut away is still available for the foreseeable future.






.


----------

